# Canadian Medals of Valour



## gordjenkins (18 Oct 2007)

I am doing some military research on a WW2 veteran and am trying to find out if and when he won the Military Medal.

This brought me to a broader question- is there a List readily accessible on the Web of Canadians who have won Medals of Va lour such as VC/MC/MM etc???


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2007)

I'd have thought that VAC would have a listing of the recipients much like other nations do.

However, a view of their site brings me to this page:

Orders and Decorations


It would seem that the only listing kept is for recipients of the Victoria Cross (hyperlink to those recipients can be found at the top of the _Victoria Cross _ Page hyperlink in the Orders & Decorations Link).


----------



## kkwd (18 Oct 2007)

There is a reference book available with the Canadian medal rolls from World War 2 regarding the Distinguished Conduct Medal and the Military Medal. It should be available in your local library. There is one for the Korean War as i seem to remember. Good luck on your research.

The Canadian Medal Rolls: 
Distinguished Conduct and Military Medal (1939-45 & 1950-53) / by Martin Ashton.  
Toronto: Charlton Press, 1983. 129 p.
UB435 .C2 A84 1983


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Oct 2007)

gordjenkins said:
			
		

> I am doing some military research on a WW2 veteran and am trying to find out if and when he won the Military Medal.
> 
> This brought me to a broader question- is there a List readily accessible on the Web of Canadians who have won Medals of Va lour such as VC/MC/MM etc???



The search functions are a bit frustrating, but you can try and find him in the London Gazette:

http://beta.gazettes-online.co.uk/AdvancedSearch.aspx?GeoType=London


----------



## Mortar guy (18 Oct 2007)

The GG's web page has a database with all honours recipients that you can search: http://www.gg.ca/honours/search-recherche/index_e.asp

MG


----------



## observor 69 (18 Oct 2007)

Ah Mr.Mortar guy do a notice a radical change in your profile. 

Congratulations Sir 


Edit:

Sorry, wrong Mortar person  :-[


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Oct 2007)

DHH on line has the Victoria Cross Gallery
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dhh/collections/vc_gallery/engraph/home_e.asp?cat=7

Not on the internet but access available on DND workstation from DHH:

Canadian Army Overseas Honours and Awards Citations 1939 -1945

“This site contains scanned images Adobe PDF format of the original, 54-volume Canadian Army Overseas honours and awards citations for the Second World War. Records include nominations for officers, other ranks, civilians, supervisors, and nursing sisters”.

This site is extremely interesting. Honours and Awards are listed by unit (and there are some wonderfully weird units!!) . The PDF is the original Part I Orders with signatures as they were produced at the time. 

I downloaded all my Regiments, plus looked at 7 Canadian Infantry Brigade and 3 Canadian Infantry Division for R Wpg Rif pers who may have received a H & A while serving higher. Also 1 Cdn Para for LCols Nicklin and Eadie, both CO’s and ex R Wpg Rif.

DHH should put this page on the internet. Enjoy. It is fasinating.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Oct 2007)

Additionally:
Valour On Juno Beach (The Canadian Awards for Gallantry, D-Day - June 6, 1944) reprinted for the 60th anniversary of D-Day and Valour in the Victory Campaign (The 3rd Canadian Infantry Division Gallantry Decorations 1945), soft cover, T. Robert Fowler, General Store Publishing House, Box 28, 1694B Burnstown Rd, Burnstown, ON, K0J 1G0, toll free 800 465 6072.

Re my last post: for the really old guys, reference "there are some wonderfully weird units", I guess the 1st Canadian Mess Tin Repair Depot was a myth.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Oct 2007)

I have a copy of the CD "Courage & Service Second World War Awards to Canadians" produced by Service Publications. If you wish, pm me with the individual's name and unit, and I will do a search.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2007)

I had no joy searching these for Stanley P. Wood, MM, of The RCR, who was awarded his medal for bravery in world war one.  Any help?


----------



## Weinie (18 Oct 2007)

Check this link here from the RCR site - Lat name on it and was awarded (gazetted?) in 1919

     http://www.thercr.ca/honours_awards/03-military_medal.htm


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Oct 2007)

Have you tried Library and Archives Canada? http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/genealogy/022-909-e.html


----------



## Weinie (18 Oct 2007)

And here is the London Gazette entry.

   http://www.gazettes-online.co.uk/ViewPDF.aspx?pdf=31695&geotype=London&gpn=15723&type=ArchivedSupplementPage&all=&exact=Military%20Medal&atleast=Wood&similar=


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Oct 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I had no joy searching these for Stanley P. Wood, MM, of The RCR, who was awarded his medal for bravery in world war one.  Any help?



Regimental Roll of Honour - "W"
http://www.thercr.ca/roll_of_honour/honour_roll_w.htm

29 Nov 1920 Pte Stanley P. Wood Flinton, On MM; 835272; RCR CEF


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Oct 2007)

Weinie said:
			
		

> And here is the London Gazette entry.
> 
> http://www.gazettes-online.co.uk/ViewPDF.aspx?pdf=31695&geotype=London&gpn=15723&type=ArchivedSupplementPage&all=&exact=Military%20Medal&atleast=Wood&similar=



Weinie: your link is to
ROYAL FIELD ARTILLERY.
916038 iSjt. Wood, S. J. M. (Bedford Park).

not

Stanley P. Wood, MM, of The RCR

Edit to add: RCR WW1 War Daries at http://www.thercr.ca/cef_war_diary/


----------



## Weinie (18 Oct 2007)

Should have said London Gazette "search" link for 1919. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2007)

I have his attestation papers, but I've been looking for the write up of his MM.  So far, no luck.  As I understand it, the war diaries of The RCR are being digitised right now, so I've been unable to look through them


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2007)

Some stuff: a photo of his MM that I submitted some time ago to the VAC site, and a photo of his grave in Flinton, ON (I believe this was submitted by me to the regimental museum, though I may be mistaken on that one)


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Oct 2007)

Rockpainter, becuase of the sheer volume of MM issued during WWI, generaly only the ones awarded early in the war have citations, so I have been told.


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Oct 2007)

Found:

"Supplementing his work was that of the company runners, among whom Privates M.J. O'day, W.T. Ellis, and S.P. Wood  rendered service of a high order".................................. Date 26 August 1918. (page 348)

The RCR War Diaries for that time period http://www.thercr.ca/cef_war_diary/1808_RCR_CEF_War_Diary_Aug1918.pdf

Source: 

Fetherstonhaugh, R. C. (Robert Collier), The Royal Canadian Regiment, 1883-1933. Centennial Print & Litho, 1981.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2007)

Got the quote from The RCR History, Vol 1.  What a surprise it was to find in there.  VERY glad to see the war diary online!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Oct 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> VERY glad to see the war diary online!



One of my many little projects.  One of these days I have to tackle the remaining months.


----------



## 3rd Herd (19 Oct 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> One of my many little projects.  One of these days I have to tackle the remaining months.



Excellent work Micheal. 
Thank you


----------

